
Ask HN: What ML/AI events worth visiting in 2018? - alexxtomsk
I&#x27;m gathering a list of ML&#x2F;AI events in 2018. So 224 conferences have been found so far. I wonder could you guys advise me more events to fill this list up a bit more.
======
alexxtomsk
Here's the link to the full list - [https://medium.com/standuply/200-ai-ml-
conferences-in-2018-e...](https://medium.com/standuply/200-ai-ml-conferences-
in-2018-eec7d0a50bcf)

